# Putting Humpty Dumpty back together again...



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

Previously:








Currently:








Long time lurker, first time poster. I didn't do the original install, but since I married into the car it's now my job to keep it on the road. I don't have a lot of experience with air systems, so I've been learning as I go. Hopefully she'll look pretty much the same as before after everything is said and done. Just cleaning things up a bit and making a few tweaks to the system to hopefully make it a little more reliable and safe.
So far thanks to Shawn W. and Santi for all the guidance and hookups! I'll try to keep you updated on the progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*UPDATE:*
So here's where we are at now:








And what will be going in:








Still waiting on Suicidedoors to ship my other flow controls for the rears. Big thanks to Santi for bailing me out with some fittings. Unfortunately we had a mix up and I got the wrong size line for the tank/Fab Lab so I'm going to see if I can get some locally so I can start the rebuild this weekend. Otherwise I'll have to wait until next week before I have everything.
So close!
*UPDATE #2*

Got the remaining lines and wiring for everything run








Tank installed with everything plumbed and wired:








View from the driver seat:









Not pictured...a 7 switch switchbox that was run between the seats.
And she goes up and down again! I still have a few things left to do though:
1. I want to get some flow controls for the dump valves so I can set her down easy. Also, still waiting for my flow controls for the rear inflate. I should take a video and show you want it's like to have 1/2" valves with 1/2" line and no shocks to hold her down







Insane!
2. One of the bonnet mounts is hitting the fitting that comes off the side of the tank, so I need to play around with that a bit and find some clearance. 
3. I have the Pressuryte plumbed in, but need to wire it up still. It's easy enough, just searching for a button that will kinda flow with the car and not require me to drill a nasty hole in the middle of the dash. 
4. Modify my underdash panel to fit the Pressuryte and then we should be good to go!

_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 5:33 AM 4-19-2010_


_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 5:36 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Putting Humpty Dumpty back together again... (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I love Ed Wilson.
That is all.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I love Ed Wilson.
That is all.


Kisses Darrick


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

OK...now for the plan.
1. Currently the 2 compressors and all the relays are fed by a single 8AWG run to the buss bar on the firewall. I'm going to leave that in place for the relays and then run a new 4AWG to a dual 40A circuit breaker for the compressors.
2. Replacing the tank with a new one. I'll have to play a bit with it, as the old tank had 2-1/2in ports on each end and the new one only has one. Figure with a couple Ts and some fancy fitting configurations it won't be a problem. The only downside is the new tank is rated at 150psi and the old was rated for over 200. Guess we'll just not fill it as full then.
2a. While replacing the tank, I'm going to add water separators on each end. There isn't much clearance, but I'm hoping to come off the tank, go up 2-3 inches and then 90 into each one to minimize the rerouting of lines.
2b. I'm also going to try and add a safety valve to the system, since for some reason I'm paranoid about the digital controller not kicking off and blowing the whole thing up while we are driving down the road.
3. Clean up the wiring and firmly mount all the components out of site (3 banks of relays and the controller brain). Add loom and shrinkwrap where appropriate.
4. New false floor to mount the compressors to. Hoping to get it off the gas tank, just because I punctured one back in the day when I was installing car audio and now they make me nervous as ****. Again, running into a clearance issue though.
5. Clean up the grounds and see if the Autoloc controller can handle the pump control. Previously the tank would inflate to the programmed psi and the compressors would kick off for a couple seconds. Then they would kick on and off for about a 1/2 a second at a time continuously...very annoying. I'm thinking it may have been due to a pressure sender starting to go bad or a bad ground. If it can't handle it, I'm thinking of adding an analog pressure switch for the pumps and bypassing the controller controls.
6. Leak test the sumbitch again
7. Hopefully convince the wifey to start driving the car again and not to fear it.
All in all...not that bad of a list I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I will tackle a couple of these..... Number 2 
To me it looks like a 12 gallon 8 port tank, which Im positive is rated for 150 psi most everything you will find is rated for 150....Now to get this rating it must have a 4x safety rating...meaning the burst at 600. Now I have personally put 800 psi in that same tank, didnt feel to safe, but it was a lot of fun... See inserted pic.








5... I never had any luck with that controller, do your self a favor and start with something that works. Autoloc advertises the world. This thing just does not work. This also answers 2b....


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the input!
The tank isn't that big of a deal. The old one was a 5gal 8 port...new one is a 5 gal 7 port, but one is underneath (assuming it's used as a drain mostly). I used to trick the controller into running around 150 psi, so it sounds like I can still do that if I want. I don't think I'll go up to 800 though...even though that looks like a lot of fun.








Now the controller, that's a different story. Like I said, I didn't do the original install, so I'm working with what I've been handed. I know the car used to have a straight analog switchbox, but that was swapped out because the activation duration would cause the car to pretty much hop and adjustments when driving were near impossible. Plus Autoloc was a local company and they gave her a helluva deal on it. There haven't been too many issues with it...just the pump control thing really. 
But if I was to swap out the controller eventually, any recommendations? It would need to have a short activation duration and if there's one with a vintage look, that would be a plus as well.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

go back to analog and run some needle valves like I said.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS you can mount the compressors in the spare tire well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Heroo Eddie. 
Glad to see you finally up w/ a thread... Hope you got all the parts well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Post up a shot of the whole car (or Shawn). 
You got a good list going there! Kevin did answer some of the questions. 
Also w/ the Autoloc like he said, they are pretty much garbage, i've read reviews and other things and they arent as good as they advertise. Do some rocker switches and a couple of analog gauges and you'll be set.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gayles snapRIOT Gallery


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_go back to analog and run some needle valves like I said.










I may do this...but just what are these needle valves you speak of?


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PS you can mount the compressors in the spare tire well










Negatory Ghostrider. Well, I guess technically I could....but I'm not going to for a variety of reasons, the biggest being I don't think it will look very clean that way without completely redoing everything. Maybe later










_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Heroo Eddie. 
Glad to see you finally up w/ a thread... Hope you got all the parts well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Heroo Santi! I did get everything...thank you again. And I'm already working on list #2 for you.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_
Heroo Santi! I did get everything...thank you again. And I'm already working on list #2 for you.


Alright sweet... 
And Shawn is refering to these.. They are inline flow controls... Just cut the airline going to the bag and put this in b/w.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got my last ones from kevin up in canadar


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Update...I finally have all the pieces to mock her up.
Sorry for the crappy phone pic








There isn't a lot of room to play with in there, but I think I have it figured out. I brought out the fronts a couple inches to add the tank pressure sender and air coupler, which actually makes it a lot easier to put together. So far, I'm pretty pleased.
Almost done with the false floor, and now just have to figure out where to put all the electrics. Almost ready to break it down and get the tank off to paint.
Yay!
Edited for a better pic


_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 3:27 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

looking real clean. any pics of the brackets under the car? id love to dump my aircooled.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not really...just one of the front top bracket off the car.








Nothing like homemade bracketry.
I'll see if I can't get some more when I put the front all back together again. I won't be able to play with the rears until then anyway.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are you going to make it lower







or have you found a way to add shocks?


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_are you going to make it lower







or have you found a way to add shocks? 


One thing at a time sir. First...let's make it work again. Second, maybe look at getting the rear lower....still worried about actually resting the car on the engine though. As you know, front is already on the ground


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

there is always room to go lower somehow...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pff what so bad about sitting on the motor?


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Only took a month, but I got my front brackets back from powdercoat and the tank back from paint!








I've got the fronts back together, and going to try and wetsand the tank tonight. Hopefully I can have the car back together for SoWo in less than two weeks.
Nothing like putting the pressure on.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no pun intended I am sure!


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn wet sanding!








Looks like it's going to be a bit.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I better see this thing at SoWo again this year.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Probably not going to happen. Just found out G's best friend is moving to Kuwait, and the only time G can see her before she goes is the weekend of SoWo. And I don't drive the car, so unless someone gets busy and invents the teleporter real quick...car will probably be chillin in the garage come show day.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn son!!!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_Probably not going to happen. Just found out G's best friend is moving to Kuwait, and the only time G can see her before she goes is the weekend of SoWo. And I don't drive the car, so unless someone gets busy and invents the teleporter real quick...car will probably be chillin in the garage come show day. 

You know you can take her to SoWo with out me.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_Probably not going to happen. Just found out G's best friend is moving to Kuwait, and the only time G can see her before she goes is the weekend of SoWo. *And I don't drive the car*, so unless someone gets busy and invents the teleporter real quick...car will probably be chillin in the garage come show day. 


yes Gayle but refer to the bold


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Putting Humpty Dumpty back together again... (Fast Eddie GTI)*

mutha f'n eddie.. look forward to chillin this year again at h20 man....








Shawn, do you have that pic from last year when i was knocked out on the floor?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think I took that one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Putting Humpty Dumpty back together again... (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_ look forward to chillin this year again at h20 man....









me dos


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

yes Gayle but refer to the bold









He lies....He has taken it for spins around the neighborhood more than once.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't think I took that one









ah damn! i could have sworn you did shawn...


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dieselgirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
He lies....He has taken it for spins around the neighborhood more than once.










That's not driving the car...that's testing the car. I'm not going to get T-boned in the neighborhood.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_mutha f'n eddie.. look forward to chillin this year again at h20 man....










Indeed. Now give me monies









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
me dos










I concur sir!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_
Indeed. Now give me monies










I got you man


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Bringing this one back from the dead...just like the car.
Got the new tank in, and she goes up and down once again. Running into a couple problems though.
1. Fittings are leaking like a siiv. Looks like the tank is coming back out.
2. I think I'm done with this controller. I turn the ****er off...and it keeps kicking the pumps on. I thought when you turned something off...it should turn off. Call me crazy. Need some suggestions for a new set up.
3. Front bags are rubbing. ****.
4. Alignment is way off.
But the good news...she did go back together, went up and down, started up and drove around the neighborhood.
Now time to pull it all out again and start over.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anything can happen in your neighborhood, ed


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anything can happen in your neighborhood, ed










Truer words have never been spoken. We had neighborhood game night on Friday...I believe at one point I was in the front yard peeing in front of my entire neighborhood after I had just performed the Thriller dance.
I've given up on the Autoloc controller...ordered some gauges and some slow down valves for the fills and tore everything out again.
Good news...the wiring will be a helluva lot simpler now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyone know if you can still get a system like the Pressuryte? That would make G a helluva lot happier...as her first experiences with the switches weren't the greatest. Dude used big lines and the front would actually hop previously.


_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 6:40 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Of course what's the first thing to show up? Gauge panel. That's it.
Ugh...the waiting. Always the waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

Ed, I'm working with Jay and the Pressuryte and they're out of stock right now. I'll let you know when I have one in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

i have a brand new pressuryte that i never used. lmk if you still looking for one


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Eddie, u know I'm here for w/e you need!


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ed, good work on the Square... She will be back and better then ever very soon.








Call me when you are working on her... I need a man-date.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thank Kris...just waiting on parts and paint now. I have the wiring all mapped out in my head, so I'm thinking next weekend I'll bust it all out.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Frustrated. Looks like 2 of my 4 orders still haven't shipped yet.
Pulled the old brain out...but dead in the water until I get stuff


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Updated the first post as well-
So here's where we are at now:








And what will be going in:








Still waiting on Suicidedoors to ship my other flow controls for the rears. Big thanks to Santi for bailing me out with some fittings. Unfortunately we had a mix up and I got the wrong size line for the tank/Fab Lab so I'm going to see if I can get some locally so I can start the rebuild this weekend. Otherwise I'll have to wait until next week before I have everything.
So close!


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

Weekend Update! (Also updated original post as well)
Overnight parts from Japan showed up on Saturday (Thanks Santi!)
Got the remaining lines and wiring for everything run








Tank installed with everything plumbed and wired:








View from the driver seat:









Not pictured...a 7 switch switchbox that was run between the seats.
And she goes up and down again! I still have a few things left to do though:
1. I want to get some flow controls for the dump valves so I can set her down easy. Also, still waiting for my flow controls for the rear inflate. I should take a video and show you want it's like to have 1/2" valves with 1/2" line and no shocks to hold her down







Insane!
2. One of the bonnet mounts is hitting the fitting that comes off the side of the tank, so I need to play around with that a bit and find some clearance. 
3. I have the Pressuryte plumbed in, but need to wire it up still. It's easy enough, just searching for a button that will kinda flow with the car and not require me to drill a nasty hole in the middle of the dash. 
4. Modify my underdash panel to fit the Pressuryte and then we should be good to go!
All in all, pretty successful weekend I think.



_Modified by Fast Eddie GTI at 5:33 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

keep up the good work Ed!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

loooks good eduardo! good job selling that auto loc system to some douchebag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hmm...made some progress yesterday too.
1. Ordered some flow controls for the dumps, and found out my rear flow controls shipped yesterday.
2. Fixed the clearance issue.
3. Wired up and played with the Pressuryte a bit. That thing is pretty slick!
Now on to trim pieces to make it look a little nicer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I told you


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS pics of ride height now 
oh and have you thought about next year fabbing shocks for the rear or a new setup so that it rides better? I know you have clearance issues in the back.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yessir...my first goal is to get the electrical and plumbing all sorted out, functional and reliable. I think I'm a week or so away from accomplishing that.
Next up will be to take a look at the mechanicals and see what changes I can make. Got some clearance issues in the front, and would love to be able to put some shocks back in. 
All in good time I suppose.


----------

